# Memphis 16-MCA3004 Car Audio 4 channel amplifier 75x4



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

great amp! I know someone on here could use this cheap amp!

Memphis 16-MCA3004 Car Audio 4 channel amplifier 75x4 - eBay (item 220715673135 end time Jan-02-11 17:26:50 PST)


----------

